# Tractor please help



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I am in need of adding an additional piece of equipment for snow removal. I have loaders, plowtrucks and toolcats. I would like to add a tractor for pushing snow with a backblade for pulling out parking areas. The average size of its responsibility will be banks, gas stations, etc. I am leaning towards a tractor because of the versatility of use in the summertime with the three point. We have both John Deere and Kubota dealers here. Would like to have some input and suggestions on equipment that has actually been used. Thanks


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

IDOCTORTREES;1093308 said:


> I am in need of adding an additional piece of equipment for snow removal. I have loaders, plowtrucks and toolcats. I would like to add a tractor for pushing snow with a backblade for pulling out parking areas. The average size of its responsibility will be banks, gas stations, etc. I am leaning towards a tractor because of the versatility of use in the summertime with the three point. We have both John Deere and Kubota dealers here. Would like to have some input and suggestions on equipment that has actually been used. Thanks


Deere and kubota are fine (You already know that) Iwould LOVE the toolcat for gas stations (Which I don't do anymore) I would own a toolcat instead of the the "Boomer" I have currently, if the toolcat had about 25mph, but sadly it doesn't so I haul the 34hp Boomer on my C60 4x4 because it does a great job and is lighter making it a little less effective in snow, but much safer to load up to a truck bed 54" off the ground. Equiped with a loader bucket/7.5 blade with wings and 3pt with 60" blower/7'backblade. I am a second generation operator w/ a setup like this I do all resi' and HOA and I work by myself


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I found a 60 horse power Kubota with bobcat style attachments for bucket and has 96" rear blade. 4x4. New max speed 16 1/2 miles per hour travel speed. Hydrostatic drive. $41,000.00. I am on the fence, not sure what to do. Would love some input. Would you consider this a great machine, an okay machine, gets the job done, but leaves a lot to be desired. Give me your thoughts.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

What you are describing sounds like a pass. Although it has 60hp, that's small in the world of snow. I'd also go with a gear drive instead of a Hydo. I know they sound like a pain, but most newer tractors have left hand reversers that can be shifted without clutching.

No matter which brand (Deere, New Holland, Kubota, etc.) they are all nice. 
I'd be looking for something in the 80HP minimum range. 
You should be able to find something in the 100hp range that should have a 25mph speed at a decent price.
To outfit the tractor, (depending on price) put a Ebling back drag blade on the 3 pt. hitch and a 10 or 12 ft. pusher on the loader. 
Check out: tractorhouse.com they have every tractor listed you could think of.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Nothing wrong with either brand of machines...I agree on the 100 HP suggestion.

I read somewhere that Deere is trying to be more like Kubota's lately. 

How does that saying go?...imitiation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## Black01Z (Dec 27, 2008)

I would highly recommend Kubota for almost any piece of equipment. Especially tractors.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

blowerman;1093457 said:


> What you are describing sounds like a pass. Although it has 60hp, that's small in the world of snow. I'd also go with a gear drive instead of a Hydo. I know they sound like a pain, but most newer tractors have left hand reversers that can be shifted without clutching.
> 
> No matter which brand (Deere, New Holland, Kubota, etc.) they are all nice.
> I'd be looking for something in the 80HP minimum range.
> ...


I second that.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

The amount of money that you are looking to spend on that Kubota you can get a decent bobcat with a cab. I find them to be much more versatile than tractors as you can see what you are doing with the front end. I have plowed with tractors and skid steers. I will take the skid steer every time. For snow I recommend tires over tracks (though I currently use a track machine, it is all I have). They both have advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;1093507 said:


> I read somewhere that Deere is trying to be more like Kubota's lately.
> 
> How does that saying go?...imitiation is the sincerest form of flattery.


So by that you mean Deere builds a really really super $hitty 6 D series tractor, which is based to compete with a Kubota cause all thier other ones are too good right...

LOL

Im just screwing with you, If it wasnt a Deere it would be a newholland or kubota....


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

At minimum you will want a 6000 series Deere. Nothing wrong with a Kubota but I have never owned one so I can't comment. I agree with everything that blowerman said. A 25 mph transmission is a must on any tractor as far as I'm concerned and I would look at building or buying a harness for your blade. A 10-16 Horst Snowing would be a great fit for what you want to do with it.


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

last year we purchased a bobcat ct450 (50hp compact tractor) Its a hydro with cab and heat and all the fixings. we put a 9.5' angle blade on the front for the same sized lots and for pulling out parking spaces at apartment complexes. It has been a sweet machine. Dont get me wrong its a compact tractor so it would not be a good candidate for a 16' pusher box, but for what you are talking about it may be worth looking into.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

gtstang462002;1093634 said:


> The amount of money that you are looking to spend on that Kubota you can get a decent bobcat with a cab. I find them to be much more versatile than tractors as you can see what you are doing with the front end. I have plowed with tractors and skid steers. I will take the skid steer every time. For snow I recommend tires over tracks (though I currently use a track machine, it is all I have). They both have advantages and disadvantages.


Setup the proper tractor and it will do 3 times as much as the skid and actually be a pleasure to drive.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

msu1510;1093778 said:


> last year we purchased a bobcat ct450 (50hp compact tractor) Its a hydro with cab and heat and all the fixings. we put a 9.5' angle blade on the front for the same sized lots and for pulling out parking spaces at apartment complexes. It has been a sweet machine. Dont get me wrong its a compact tractor so it would not be a good candidate for a 16' pusher box, but for what you are talking about it may be worth looking into.


You put a 9.5' blade on a 50hp... WOW, My dads pretty hesitant about putting a 7' vblade on a 3720 deere (44hp) dosent think it will be able to push it... Im pretty sure it will do more then fine... after reading that im even more confident...


----------



## msu1510 (Jan 25, 2010)

Tripple l
its just an angle staight blade, not a box pusher. But yeah we loaded the rear tires for more weight and use 4x4 when needed but it worked out sweet.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

JD Dave;1093779 said:


> Setup the proper tractor and it will do 3 times as much as the skid and actually be a pleasure to drive.


I have yet to find a task, other than bush hogging, that a tractor can do better than a skid steer or CTL.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

gtstang462002;1093791 said:


> I have yet to find a task, other than bush hogging, that a tractor can do better than a skid steer or CTL.


I guess I should buy some more skids then.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

JD Dave;1093796 said:


> I guess I should buy some more skids then.


I don't know what works for you in Canada, but I know what works for me in the DC area and my tractors have been parked since I bought my skid steer over a year ago. Very rarely will you see a pusher on the front of any piece of equipment here as we don't get as much snow as you guys up north and the equipment spends more time moving dirt than it does snow.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;1093796 said:


> I guess I should buy some more skids then.


Darn JD, and I got all these tractors. On a serious note, I don't see how you have better vision in a skid steer. An ag tractor you have great 360 degree vision, and amazing pushing power.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Neige;1093839 said:


> Darn JD, and I got all these tractors.


I bet you're shocked to read that you've been going about it all wrong.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks For all the help.. You guys are great


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Camden;1093878 said:


> I bet you're shocked to read that you've been going about it all wrong.


I am not saying that anyone is doing anything wrong. I have my preferences and the only use I have found for an ag tractor is bush hogging or plowing a field. Since I left the farm I don't have a need to do either. When I a referring to better visibility I am referring to being able to see what I am going because it is literally right in front of you. For year your versatility my preference is a skid steer. Plowing snow is a filler so the equipment isn't sitting still through the winter. But hey what do I know, I am doing it all wrong.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

gtstang462002;1093891 said:


> I am not saying that anyone is doing anything wrong. I have my preferences and the only use I have found for an ag tractor is bush hogging or plowing a field. Since I left the farm I don't have a need to do either. When I a referring to better visibility I am referring to being able to see what I am going because it is literally right in front of you. For year your versatility my preference is a skid steer. Plowing snow is a filler so the equipment isn't sitting still through the winter. But hey what do I know, I am doing it all wrong.


A skid is better then a compact tractor for snow I'll give you that but we're talking 75+ Pto hp tractors. Also the OP didn't ask what was best to move dirt or dig a whole in the off season. This is a plow forum so we're talking about plowing snow. Wade is looking for something new to try he has a large company and he wants a 3 point hitch so maybe he does want to bush hog in the off season as well as pull a back blade in the winter.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

The skidloader/tractor debate could go on forever I have both and our skids are used like a chore tractor used to be used on the farm you cant beat them for a lot of tasks, tractors are better when you need to travel, pull, and the 3point and pto have been a mainstay for 80 years Anyway what the heck buy one of each.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

SNOWLORD;1094025 said:


> The skidloader/tractor debate could go on forever I have both and our skids are used like a chore tractor used to be used on the farm you cant beat them for a lot of tasks, tractors are better when you need to travel, pull, and the 3point and pto have been a mainstay for 80 years Anyway what the heck buy one of each.


The debate could go on forever, but he isn't deciding between a tractor & skid!
As for smaller Kubota's, I have owned a few in the 35 to 50hp range with hydrostatic drive and other than using the 72" utility bucket to clean around my shop, they are useless for what Wade is in need of. 
The only real benefit of a smaller utility tractor is the light weight factor in summer if you run turf tires and need to drive on finished lawns or surfaces.
The only use my TV145 NH gets in summer is field mowing with a 15ft. batwing mower. SO if Wade is looking to field mow,(brush hog as some would say, as I can run at 4 mph + over 2-3" brush all day long) 100hp and up is the way to go. This will also give you a heavy enough tractor to actually push as well as pull snow in winter.
Other (tractor guys) posts have pointed out the benefits of a tractor, with the big ones being view and comfort.
Now all we need to do is wait and see the pictures that get posted?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Finally made a decision today. I bought a New Holland 5030 with all the bells and whistles, quick attach and gannon box (8ft). Will post pics as soon as it is done. Plan to run my 10 foot sectional snow pusher


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

How many horsepower is the 5030? Congrats on the new machine!


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

congrats, can't wait to see pictures


----------



## SIWEL (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice Wade! Looking forward to some updated pictures of your stuff this year.


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

wewille;1104240 said:


> How many horsepower is the 5030? Congrats on the new machine!


The TD5030 has grosses 75hp its about the same size as a JD5075M.

That should move some snow for ya....PICS?


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am also intersted in seeing photo's of your new addition w/attachments


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

Figure i would revive this thread from last season to update with my changes over the summer. Last winter i bought a JCB Midi CX, its a 50hp loader / backhoe. Great little machine, has universal skid steer plate on front with aux hydraulics and a backhoe that detaches to expose a cat 1 three point. After plowing almost 100 hours in it last year, I would never go back to even a good skidder like my A300. Since I was in the JCB, some of my other guys piloted the A300 and all complained about it. Both machines pushed 10' boxes loaded with wet snow and have similiar lift heights and capacities. So... over the summer I sold the A300. I'm done with skidders. If I were to get anything else, it would be a small articulating wheel loader. Now, what to do with the extra 10' pusher... I am going to take it to a friend of mine who is a fabricator and he is going to make it a 10' pull box for the three point hitch. 10' in front and 10' in back, should be killer. And in much more comfort than the skidder.


----------



## Joe Blade (Jul 26, 2011)

*Twist and shout*

:laughing:


IDOCTORTREES;1103962 said:


> Finally made a decision today. I bought a New Holland 5030 with all the bells and whistles, quick attach and gannon box (8ft). Will post pics as soon as it is done. Plan to run my 10 foot sectional snow pusher


Hey Wade just a little tip when using ag loaders and pushers/snowplows that are wider than 96" there is a tendincy when applying side loads that sometimes the loader can actually twist. These loaders are made from lightweight higher tensile steels but will only go so far. They are not like a CE loader. A remedy for that and we see lots of them in Ontario are loader arm braces/cradles that attaches to the front left and right casting faces. These cradles allow you to sit the loader arms in them when plowing and protect them from catastrophic side loads. I know that ALO loaders make these types of cradles for all brands. I know you said 10' Sectional so be careful that loaders not real big and a salesman wont ever refuse a deal LOL!:laughing:


----------

